# Salary offer in dubai



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi to All, I am new to this forum. I have some queries and request you all to help. I am currently working as a Senior Mechanical Engr in South East Asia and have 15 years of exp. I got a job offer in Dubai with salary package of 10k USD per month plus housing assistance plus schooling assistance and medical for family. Is the package reasonable or shall i negotiate further? I have never worked in Middle east hence not familiar with the cost of living.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Hi to All, I am new to this forum. I have some queries and request you all to help. I am currently working as a Senior Mechanical Engr in South East Asia and have 15 years of exp. I got a job offer in Dubai with salary package of 10k USD per month plus housing assistance plus schooling assistance and medical for family. Is the package reasonable or shall i negotiate further? I have never worked in Middle east hence not familiar with the cost of living.


1. Please do a search of the forum - this question has been asked and answered thousands of times and you will get an idea

2. 10K USD + everything seems to be a very good package. Is "housing assistance" = housing allowance or that housing will be provided ? If its either of the two you are good. Also, in case you want to enroll children to IB schools it might be slightly expensive (as I have read in the forum). Is assistance = full school fees ? Indian schools are cheaper as far as I know. Also, a number of expat's packages includes transportation too. The cheapest cars would cost 1800 Dhs to hire (or c. 1500 Dhs in EMI terms) + 200-300 Dhs for fuel. Its not a big deal but just mentioning

All in all it seems like a good package


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thank you rsinner*

Thank you rsinner for your prompt response. Actually, i am more concerned about the cost of living in Dubai.
My children are currently studying in International School and we would like to continue in the same medium in Dubai as well. My office location is near Burj Khalifa. I need suggestion for the following;
1. Good International School.
2. Preferred area for Apartment. (close to school and my office)

regards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Thank you rsinner for your prompt response. Actually, i am more concerned about the cost of living in Dubai.
> My children are currently studying in International School and we would like to continue in the same medium in Dubai as well. My office location is near Burj Khalifa. I need suggestion for the following;
> 1. Good International School.
> 2. Preferred area for Apartment. (close to school and my office)
> ...


Like I said. All these questions are already answered. Please do search the forum.

If your office is near Burj Khalifa, Burj Downtown has a number of apartments. But you will need to decide whether you want to live in a villa or an apartment, what your budget is etc.

Names of schools are mentioned umpteen times in the forum. Once you have decided on the school, once you know there are seats available, it is better to take a place close to the school. 

To decide on the school (again I can't stress enough that you need to search for other threads in the forum) usually it is best to come down here to Dubai, talk to people, go to the schools etc. Usually the seats are limited here and there are long waiting lists.

Cost of living questions are answered in a number of threads


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very good post. Search really is ones friend. 

The sticky thread on the first page, that says read before posting - one should really read before posting. It addresses costs of alot of things, including school. 

There are running threads about the schools, lots of them. Alot of people pick their residence based on the schools, and not hte other way around. You will deffinatly want to check into them asap and get applications in to them as I believe from reading in another thread, alot of them fill up quite quickly for the following school year about this time. 

Good luck with you move. You should be fine. Its all very relevent on cost to what standard of living you are trying to have.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

I appreciate your help in providing good information. I will go through the threads and will come back if i need any further information. Thanks for now.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A number of schools are mentioned in this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/37214-moving-dubai-schools-areas-help.html
Also, do search on your own on this forum


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Schools*



manfromkl said:


> Hi to All, I am new to this forum. I have some queries and request you all to help. I am currently working as a Senior Mechanical Engr in South East Asia and have 15 years of exp. I got a job offer in Dubai with salary package of 10k USD per month plus housing assistance plus schooling assistance and medical for family. Is the package reasonable or shall i negotiate further? I have never worked in Middle east hence not familiar with the cost of living.




For schools check out this website: Dubai schools

You can select options to meet your criteria and then research each school via their website and exchanging emails with them.

Good luck!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Hi to All, I am new to this forum. I have some queries and request you all to help. I am currently working as a Senior Mechanical Engr in South East Asia and have 15 years of exp. I got a job offer in Dubai with salary package of 10k USD per month plus housing assistance plus schooling assistance and medical for family. Is the package reasonable or shall i negotiate further? I have never worked in Middle east hence not familiar with the cost of living.


Are you absolutely sure that the offer is 10k USD and not 10k dirham?


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

LaFolie said:


> Are you absolutely sure that the offer is 10k USD and not 10k dirham?


Yeah, i negotiated in USD since i am first comer to UAE. However in my offer letter the salary is mentioned equivalent in AED.
thanks.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Housing Location and School*

Dear All,
I have read all the related threads on housing and school. My office location is in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street so i am thinking to take a house either in Springs or Meadows or Emirates Hills. The schools within close distance from this area is Dubai British School and Wellington International School. Your ideas are most welcome and will enable me to take the right decision.

Kind regards


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

*Schools and Housing Locality*

Dear All,
Thank you for the all the information in this forum which has been very helpful to me and after reading all the related threads I have shortlisted the housing locality and also the school for my 6 year old son (going to Year-3 from this september). My office location is in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street hence i will try locate housing either in Springs or Meadows or Emirates Hills. Good schools nearby are Wellington International School or Dubai British School. Your suggestions / advice is very much appreciated.

regards,


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

manfromkl said:


> Dear All,
> I have read all the related threads on housing and school. My office location is in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street so i am thinking to take a house either in Springs or Meadows or Emirates Hills. The schools within close distance from this area is Dubai British School and Wellington International School. Your ideas are most welcome and will enable me to take the right decision.
> 
> Kind regards


Hi,

I'd recommend that you liaise with these schools direct as soon as possible and consider others in the area. We are currently going through the process of looking at schools and have made the effort to talk to all by telephone. 

We have already seen Wellington Intl a month or so ago and were impressed. We aslo visited DIA (different curriculum) but also very impressed. Unfortunately we did not get to see all schools that we wanted to.

We are also very interested in DBS - It really is a matter of opinion and what you feel is best for your kids and your lifestyle, as there are other schools for us which are up the priority list, but which we will need to drive to from our chosen options for living areas.

If possible I would also recommend that once spoken to the relevant schools you then arrange a visit, it could swing your decision. - We have applied with DBS, but they have insisted that they meet our children in person prior to consideration. So we now need to plan another visit and pretty soon, as they have advised in so many words that it is first come first serve. We will tie in all other school visits on the next trip in the coming weeks.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Dear All, Thanks for all the information that I could get from this forum and i have now shortlisted my housing locality as well as school for my kid (6 years old boy and will be going to Year-3 this september). My area of work will be in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street, hence i am thinking to look for housing either in Springs, Meadows or Emirates Hills. Regarding Schooling for my kid, the nearest available good schools which i have shortlisted are, Dubai British School and Wellington International School. These are my findings however your suggestions will be very much appreciated.

kind regards,


----------

